
100 Tesla Gigafactories Could Power the Entire World - skdotdan
https://futurism.com/elon-musk-100-tesla-gigafactories-could-power-entire-world/
======
jamestimmins
This title is a bit misleading, as gigafactories are not involved in energy
production, but energy storage. Closely related obviously, but not the same
thing.

~~~
mac01021
Musk was quoted as saying “We actually did the calculations to figure out what
it would take to transition the whole world to sustainable energy. You’d need
100 Gigafactories.”

I wonder what they actually calculated. You can measure/calculate the output
of the factory in terms KWH of storage capacity produced daily. But what
metric characterizes "the whole world" that you could then compare that number
to in order to decide that 100 factories are enough?

~~~
r00fus
It probably involved lots of solar as well as the main energy input.

